# floor grate for old chuch



## endmill (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas
We where having our little chuch in the the county repainted built in 1856  and some of us where doing some general maintence. The main beam is chestnut about a 12"x 12" plus the floor and pews. I made up floor grate for the 12 heat runs. Used 1/8" x 3/4" hot roll  for the border with expanded metal. About $17.00 worth of metal about 4 hours of labor,


----------



## Philco (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice, I made new hand rails for the back steps at ours.

Paul


----------

